# wasp sting?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

This morning I had Bennie on top of his cage with his toys while I got ready for work. I walked over to give him a little treat and there was a wasp on top of the cage, right by his feet! I don't think it stung him, but I was afraid he might be curious about it and try to nibble it or pick it up. So I carefully got him away from it and got a paper towel and killed the wasp. I really don't think it stung him because I think he would have squawked or something. Do you think he would naturally be afraid to bite at something like a wasp? I was just concerned because it was so close to him.


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

I would be interested to hear what people say about this. I also wonder about mosquitos and if they bite the girls if they could get sick?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

When I have my birds outside in their sun cage and a bee or wasp or even a fly flies past, they hiss and lunge at it if it comes too close. I'm not sure if they realise it could potentially bite them though, they're just threatened by it. I'm not sure about this either, but if a bird got stung by a wasp they could go into shock or swell up from a reaction, or die if it's a poisonous insect. If a wasp sting hurts for us, imagine what it would feel like for a little bird!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*mosquito bites*

Mosquitoes can carry West Nile virus. Here in PA we have lost a lot of Red-tailed hawks from WNV. I know great horned owls, crows and blue jays are also susceptible. I am not sure about cockatiels, but if you can I think it would be wise to use some kind of protection, maybe mosquito netting?
Thanks for the responses about the wasp, too. Like I said, I am pretty sure it didn't sting him. I am sure there would have been some reaction. I was just afraid Bennie might try to bite the wasp and get stung. Thankfully that did not happen!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I actually just googled this the other day because there was a mosquito in our house and I was wondering if it would bite Sunny. What I read was that a mosquito can bite a bird on any part where there aren't feathers- so mainly for a tiel, I guess there feet. And like Janalee said, I think they could potentially get whatever a mosquito might be carrying.


----------

